# Speckled trout club ?



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know how to join or talk to someone and get info on joining the pensacola speckled trout club?


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I know a gal whos husband is a member. I will call her tomorrow and post the info sometime tomorrow evening. I hear it is a great club.


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

That would be AWSOME! Tahnks for the help.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

They meet the third Tuesday of every month except December at at the Club house at Mira Flores park, corner of Belmont and 17th Ave.


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks but do you know what time they meet?


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

do they have a website?


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

When is the next tournament?


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

The meeting is at 7 PM. Their website doesn't seem to work anymore. 

I have been in Afghanistan for almost a year. I hope all this is still correct. 

Maybe someone else will have an update.


----------

